# How can i tell for sure if my F-250 has factory snow plow prep installed?



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

it's a 2004 F-250 4x4 super duty FX4 reg cab any way to tell for sure if it has snow plow prep already?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

did the seller have the original sticker? I'm not sure but the numbers in the VIN might point u in that direction


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

StoneDevil;469578 said:


> did the seller have the original sticker? I'm not sure but the numbers in the VIN might point u in that direction


no i didnt get the original sticker


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well look at your door sticker what is the GVWR FGVWR AND RGVWR


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

StoneDevil;469591 said:


> well look at your door sticker what is the GVWR FGVWR AND RGVWR


gvwr is 8800 lbs but i dont think that has anything to do with weather or not you have a snow plow prep does it?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well the front rating would be higher in the plow prep compared to the non plow and do u have a trans cooler on it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It probably does not, because I beleive on the 250 SD with the plow prep, the GVWR is 9200 lbs, which would include the beefier front end


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok I JUST THOUGHT IT MIGHT SINCE IT HAS A TRANS COOLER AND A FACTORY INSTALLED TRANSMISSION TEMP GAUGE AND ALSO MY BOSS V 8.2 PLOW HARDLY LOWERS MY FRONT SUSPENSION AT ALL,YOU CAN BARELY NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE. SORRY ABOUT YELLING I JUST NOTICED THE CAPS!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

even if it isnt the one with plow prep i would still put timbrens on just to help


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

StoneDevil;469655 said:


> even if it isnt the one with plow prep i would still put timbrens on just to help


what in the world that kinda of a waste of money. jmo thou it may have the tranny cooler because it has a tow package


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Look at the sticker on the door under the "SPRINGS" the front should be "X" and I think the rear is "A". And they should be leafs(front). The trans cooler and trans temp gauge I think are also part of the "plow" package.
T.J.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Trans cooler and temp gauge are standard on all superduty diesels. X code on the door tag is the plow spring package or heavy Service package. The only other difference is the alt and even that is marginal.
I would upgrade to a DB electric alternator and High outpu fuse Do not add the HO alt without the fuse kit or you will damage the factory wiring.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;469628 said:


> It probably does not, because I beleive on the 250 SD with the plow prep, the GVWR is 9200 lbs, which would include the beefier front end


i have a 2004 250SD with the 8800 GVWR and it does have a snow plow prep package.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

nevrnf;469737 said:


> Trans cooler and temp gauge are standard on all superduty diesels. X code on the door tag is the plow spring package or heavy Service package. The only other difference is the alt and even that is marginal.
> I would upgrade to a DB electric alternator and High outpu fuse Do not add the HO alt without the fuse kit or you will damage the factory wiring.


I thought that the code X was for coil springs, not leaf? I had an extra leaf added to the front of my truck since I have the 6.0L and it is so much better then tibrens. $250 installed for the front.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Whats the f/a rating?


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

nevrnf;469737 said:


> Trans cooler and temp gauge are standard on all superduty diesels. X code on the door tag is the plow spring package or heavy Service package. The only other difference is the alt and even that is marginal.
> I would upgrade to a DB electric alternator and High outpu fuse Do not add the HO alt without the fuse kit or you will damage the factory wiring.


well i have the cooler and trans gauge and mine has a 5.4L triton gas.


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cassy;469744 said:


> i have a 2004 250SD with the 8800 GVWR and it does have a snow plow prep package.


how do you know you have the prep package? what would tell me if i do?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

DAVID1963;469971 said:


> well i have the cooler and trans gauge and mine has a 5.4L triton gas.


Same here to with the X springs.

T.J.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Go to any dealer and have them look up the VIN #'s. That should give you all the info that you would need.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Post the VIN and I can tell you if it has it.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

All you have to do is look at tag on the door jam. Trucks with plow packages have 6000lb rating. If the truck doesnt have the package it would be rated at 5200lb front.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Cassy;469744 said:


> i have a 2004 250SD with the 8800 GVWR and it does have a snow plow prep package.


Ditto. I have the window sticker and somehow I came across the window sticker online. Maybe at the Ford site? Memory fails.


----------

